# Washington transit officer charged with aiding Islamic State



## jollyjacktar (3 Aug 2016)

Oh man, I hope they come down like a ton of bricks on this asshole.



> A police officer working for the Washington transport system has been charged with aiding militants of so-called Islamic State (IS).
> 
> Federal officials said Nicholas Young, 36, sent an FBI informant about $250 worth of credits for mobile messaging accounts used by IS fighters.
> 
> ...



_- mod edit to clarify "transit" vs. general "transport" -_


----------



## mariomike (3 Aug 2016)

More grim news from D.C.,

How Washington, D.C., Is Preparing for the Next Terrorist Attack
http://www.newsweek.com/2016/07/01/can-isis-take-down-washington-dc-472395.html
Meanwhile, Lanier knows her city is not just a top-tier target but the greatest unclaimed prize for terrorists. It’s the thriving capital of their arch-villain, home to the president who has vowed to destroy them, the Congress that funds the wars against them, the Pentagon that carries out the president’s orders and the Supreme Court that helps  keep their brethren in Guantánamo.


----------



## Lightguns (3 Aug 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Oh man, I hope they come down like a ton of bricks on this *******.



I am guessing by the story that despite his Western name, he is a follower traveler?


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Aug 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> I am guessing by the story that despite his Western name, he is a follower traveler?


Mostly - initial report caveats notwithstanding - this piece seems to paint a picture of a guy who:

"Once wore a “Jihadi John” Halloween costume that included a headless hostage"
"Praised the Charlie Hebdo terrorist attack in France, calling those terrorists “brothers.” "
"Associated with other men accused of terrorism-related activity"
Said he tortured animals when young
Collected Nazi memerobilia and has a German Eagle tattooed on his neck
You can check out the indictment here, or the U.S. Attorney's Office statement here.


----------



## Lightguns (3 Aug 2016)

Actually, he sounds like a confused and screwed up individual. A muslim nazi with a freedom fighter complex and gun fetish. 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Aug 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Actually, he sounds like a confused and screwed up individual. A muslim nazi with a freedom fighter complex *and gun fetish.
> *
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk



And that's what the media will hone in on.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Aug 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> A muslim nazi with a freedom fighter complex and gun fetish.


They may even find some mental health issues.... you know, to differentiate him from thousands of other fellow citizens.  :nod:


        <--- ie - not ready to fall on the serious-meter sword.


----------



## cupper (3 Aug 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> They may even find some mental health issues.... you know, to differentiate him from thousands of other fellow citizens



Like a certain 14 million voter segment of the electorate? ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Aug 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Mostly - initial report caveats notwithstanding - this piece seems to paint a picture of a guy who:
> 
> "Once wore a “Jihadi John” Halloween costume that included a headless hostage"
> "Praised the Charlie Hebdo terrorist attack in France, calling those terrorists “brothers.” "
> ...



Therefore he would also probably qualify as an Officer in the British Army, like Prince Harry  

Prince Harry faces outcry at Nazi outfit
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1481148/Prince-Harry-faces-outcry-at-Nazi-outfit.html


----------



## CCCB (4 Aug 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Therefore he would also probably qualify as an Officer in the British Army, like Prince Harry



>Posts a story from 2005 about Prince Harry making a mistake as a 20 year old at a party.

U wot m8?

I hope you're trying to be ironic, but there are pretty significant differences between the two stories.  Prince Harry being a lad is not the same thing as someone providing material support to an active terrorist organisation.


----------



## Red 6 (4 Aug 2016)

Remember, most of the time, the authorities only arrest the dumb ones....  ;D


----------



## CBH99 (4 Aug 2016)

Always blows me away at how many people can't pick up on sarcasm - nice one Daftandbarmy       :cheers:


----------



## Journeyman (4 Aug 2016)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Always blows me away at how many people can't pick up on sarcasm - nice one Daftandbarmy       :cheers:


Have a look at his posting history;  meagre as it is, that seems to be "his style."   

Maybe he's German, in which case perhaps we should be sympathetic.     :dunno:


----------



## cupper (5 Aug 2016)

Guess the smilie confused the message. ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Aug 2016)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Always blows me away at how many people can't pick up on sarcasm - nice one Daftandbarmy       :cheers:



Yeah, I should use that 'sarcasm' emoji more often.

Then again....


----------

